# DAVID LOGAN! (we should sign him immediately!)



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Logan is the leading scorer in Division II with 28.6 points per game, and was named the GLVC Player of the Year. The honor marked his third straight season as a member of the All-GLVC first team. Logan made 291 of 605 field goals (48.1%), including 121 of 295 three-pointers (41.0%), and shot 78.8 percent from the line (126 of 160) to finish the 2004-05 season with 829 points He stands third in the country in three-pointers made per game. In addition, he led the Greyhounds with 144 assists and 56 steals while pulling down 4.4 rebounds per game.


Logan scored in double figures in all but two games this season, with game-high outputs of 46 points against Bellarmine and 42 versus Northern Kentucky. He scored 30-or-more points 13 times and 20-or-more on 26 occasions. He departs as the all-time leading scorer at both Indianapolis and in the GLVC, with 2,352 career points. He was a Daktronics First Team All-Great Lakes Region choice as both a junior and senior. Logan is a finalist for the Bob Cousy "Point Guard of the Year Award", given annually to the top point guard in the nation, and is one of only 64 players from all three NCAA divisions and NAIA to be invited to the 53rd Annual Portsmouth Invitational Tournament in Virginia on April 6-9. Over 200 NBA representatives from all 30 teams will be in attendance at the four-day event, which is the only post-season event prior to the NBA Camp in Chicago in early June.

*he's averaging 25 points a game in summer leagues on the mavs summer league b team*


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

mff4l said:


> Logan is the leading scorer in Division II with 28.6 points per game, and was named the GLVC Player of the Year. The honor marked his third straight season as a member of the All-GLVC first team. Logan made 291 of 605 field goals (48.1%), including 121 of 295 three-pointers (41.0%), and shot 78.8 percent from the line (126 of 160) to finish the 2004-05 season with 829 points He stands third in the country in three-pointers made per game. In addition, he led the Greyhounds with 144 assists and 56 steals while pulling down 4.4 rebounds per game.
> 
> 
> Logan scored in double figures in all but two games this season, with game-high outputs of 46 points against Bellarmine and 42 versus Northern Kentucky. He scored 30-or-more points 13 times and 20-or-more on 26 occasions. He departs as the all-time leading scorer at both Indianapolis and in the GLVC, with 2,352 career points. He was a Daktronics First Team All-Great Lakes Region choice as both a junior and senior. Logan is a finalist for the Bob Cousy "Point Guard of the Year Award", given annually to the top point guard in the nation, and is one of only 64 players from all three NCAA divisions and NAIA to be invited to the 53rd Annual Portsmouth Invitational Tournament in Virginia on April 6-9. Over 200 NBA representatives from all 30 teams will be in attendance at the four-day event, which is the only post-season event prior to the NBA Camp in Chicago in early June.
> ...


He's interesting but who knows if they want to give a roster spot to a d2 guy. I wouldn't mind seeing him going to the NBDL.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

He is an intriguing prospect though I would not get too excited over him just yet. He did not exactly perform too well in Summer League. He may have done well in the 'B' league but that it of course the 'B' league.

Once he moved to be part of the 'A' team guys he did not perform so well.

The guy can certainly fill it up but I don't think he is much of a PG. He is a SG in the body of a small PG. 

During the Rocky Mountain Review he averaged:

18.8 mpg 8.0 ppg 1.4 apg 2.2 spg 2.4 rpg

Not a bad line though he should certainly be averaging more assists.

The problem was that he shot the ball poorly. 35% floor and 27% 3-pt range.
Also he is a little bit of a gunner. He took 42 shots in 94 minutes. That was most on the team in shots per minute.

Of course 6 games is not much to judge a guy on. He did very well in the "B" league as you mentioned earlier so he may just have needed more time to get in synch with this different set of guys.

He is certainly an interesting prospect. If we could sign him cheap and let him play on our D-League team I would be happy with that.


----------



## K-DaWg (Jul 3, 2005)

put him on the a team and if he does the same stats then we'll talk;-) :banana:


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

those stats werent in a B league they were simply on our B team other nba teams had their regular summer league teams in that league


----------

